# Fiscal Numbers



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

I received my fiscal number 4 years ago and have never received a card like a bankers card. 
I did ask at the Financias about 2 years ago and they said it is taking a long time at the moment. 
I carry a copy of the original paper document all the time.
The question is do they still issue the card or have they stopped and who to contact to get one?


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Cards*



jerryceltner said:


> I received my fiscal number 4 years ago and have never received a card like a bankers card.
> I did ask at the Financias about 2 years ago and they said it is taking a long time at the moment.
> I carry a copy of the original paper document all the time.
> The question is do they still issue the card or have they stopped and who to contact to get one?


As far as I am aware they no longer issue cards, part of the cost cutting measures, it seems anybody that has been here less than 3 years just has the piece of paper, but keep it safe because many places still want to see the original, i have come across people who have cut theirs up and just kept the number part in their wallet/purse


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.
I have had contradictory information on this subject so that's why posted this.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

We were also told they no longer issue a card. I scanned the original copies and now when we are asked to provide the number I just print or e-mail depending on the request. We keep a copy slipped in with our passports as well as we seem to get asked for these together for many transactions.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

They no longer issue Cards for Fiscal or Health because they are combined in the new Citizens Card that replaced old Portuguese ID Cards, as immigrants where not currently entitled to this card it is only for Nationals


----------

